# Stuck Router Bit



## RON123123 (Nov 30, 2011)

I purchased a MCLS 1 /2 inch extension for router bits , and now I have a router bit that is stuck inside and cannot get it released from the MCLS shank . Any suggestions will be appreciated .


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

RON123123 said:


> I purchased a MCLS 1 /2 inch extension for router bits , and now I have a router bit that is stuck inside and cannot get it released from the MCLS shank . Any suggestions will be appreciated .


Some collets will feel loose with only 1/4 to 1/2 turn but if you keep loosening, it will get tight again to the point you need the wrench to loosen more. Once it loosens again many collets will release at that point. It that doesn't happen take a board and tap the end of the bit, if it has a bearing tap on the screw that holds it. This will usually loosen the collet.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ron

The MLCS will be tight at 1st.in time it will free up easy but until then take the nut all the way off and with a pair of vise grips grab the shank of the bit and tap with a hammer and it will free up.


===


RON123123 said:


> I purchased a MCLS 1 /2 inch extension for router bits , and now I have a router bit that is stuck inside and cannot get it released from the MCLS shank . Any suggestions will be appreciated .


----------



## Yeoman (May 20, 2013)

In the event that the two excellent suggestions above don't do the trick you could try dipping the non business end in very hot water in the hope that the extension expands quicker than the cutter and releases it.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

You have to whack it. That unfreezes the metal to metal seize you are experiencing. I bought mine on amazon and when I complained in a single email I was refunded my money. Didn't have to return the item. I suggest you contact MLCS , I'm sure they have heard this before.

[edit]

I dug into my email and found MLCS's explanation:

The collet inside of the collet extension is not self releasing. To get the bit out of it, you need to first loosen the collet nut a few turns. The bit will still be secured in the collet insert. The next step is to take the wrench and smack the side of the loosened collet nut. This will spring the collet insert loose and allow you to remove the bit from the collet extension. Don't be afraid to hit it harder if it does not release after the first hit. It is hardened metal and you will not damage it by doing so. 

There you go!!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks Ralph.

I think that is an important point to remember.



> The collet inside of the collet extension is not self releasing.


----------



## RON123123 (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your response for your response .


----------

